# Epson Stylus Color 3000 / DTG ???



## tribos (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello to all! 

I am from Brazil and I don't know how to write correctly in English. 

It is possible to convert an Epson Stylus Color 3000 in "DTG Printer" ?
 
Where can I find projects or plans? 

Tribos


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome Barney 

I am not sure about the epson 3000 but here is a really great thread that has plans for making a do it yourself dtg printer, you might find the info you are looking for in this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t32499.html. Hope this helps.


----------

